# grosses Problem :)



## Hexberger (12. Juli 2005)

Hat sich erledigt. trotzdem Vielen Dank

Hexberger


----------



## RedWing (12. Juli 2005)

Hallo,
zeig mal was du schnon an Shellskript hast?

Gruß

RedWing


----------

